# Hemlock Mulch?



## mistah_kurtz (Oct 14, 2008)

I've searched these and other forums and haven't found a whole lot on this topic either way, so I figured I'd just ask: Is hemlock mulch okay to use as a substrate? Can it be toxic to tegus? How well does it hold moisture? Is it good for burrowing? What are the pros and cons, generally? How does it compare to other lawn-and-garden-store substrates, like orchid bark and eucalyptus mulch?
Cypress mulch is hard to get in my area, especially in quantity, and I've noticed that that's a problem elsewhere as well. 

Thanks guys.


----------

